# Help! Roo or pullet silkie???



## NSWSNYDER

Hi all! I'm new to silkies and am not sure about this little one. She/he is 8 weeks old.


----------



## sharkbait

Can't help you out with the sex but that is a cool looking chick. I didn't like them at first but they are growing on me lol


----------



## thespiralandthelotus

Not a clue! I find silkies impossible to sex


----------



## Apyl

Silkies mature very slowly and 8 weeks is way to young to know girl from boy. As of right now if I guessed I would say boy because the shape poof on top of the head BUT there is still plenty of time for it to change shape and look. I would get closer to 14ish weeks and post another pic.


----------



## silkieboy123

I would say henn bc it don't have the waddle on its nose but that might come in and u might get a roo


----------



## luvinmychickens

Umm, the waddles are under their beaks, and their combs are on top, just FYI! All of my ladies have combs and waddles! (; (; (;


----------



## adorson

They are very hard to sex and then sometimes when you think you know, they surprise me like my girl named Charlie did! LOL She developed wattles and comb very early and I was sure she was a he but she surprised me with and egg at 4 months old which is also kind of young for a silkie to lay. You might have to wait until it is 3 months or even older to tell for sure. My guess right now would be girl due to no wattles yet and the slight curve in the beak. You will have to let us know for sure when it gets older!


----------



## ladycat

Silkies are just about impossible to sex until they start laying or crowing.


----------



## ItsieBitsieFarm

Looks like a cockerel, to me.


----------



## fuzziebutt

ItsieBitsieFarm said:


> Looks like a cockerel, to me.


Me too!

But an FYI that has been tested true by myself over again in a new hatch of silkies, is to check it's head, and if it has a depression on it's head where a comb would be, it is a roo. If it has either a smooth head, or a thickening where the comb would be, it is a pullet. Try it yourself sometime!


----------



## PouletdePouf

NSWSNYDER, an update on this chick? Boy or girl?


----------



## piglett

PouletdePouf said:


> NSWSNYDER, an update on this chick? Boy or girl?


 ya stop holding out on us


----------



## realsis

Silkies are pretty hard to sex but after three cockerels I'm thinking by three months you can pretty well tell unless they are very high quality show chickens then it takes even longer. Female silkies have a very large perfectly round crest on there head . Males have more of a swept back crest. Males can be round too like in the case of my last cockerel, however if you look carefully from the side you will notice that the hair sweeps back a bit. Females do not do this. My male had no comb or waddles yet at almost 4 months! He had a round crest, but ever so slightly it was swooped back from side view is really the best to see this. Also in my experience the cockerel when young will be more friendly toward humans. All my silkie cockerels we're like that. As they age then it will change. But the cockerels trend to be more loving at first. Hens catch up and are more loving a bit later but tend to be shy at first. cockerels are often bolder keeping watch. They tend to be less fearful however I had a cockerel that would run and hide! Basically look at the head and head feathering. There IS a difference. Cockerels will also get streamers but they won't come till later. Two months is too early to tell. Wait till 3 or 4 months then look at the head.if it's swept back especially from side view it's likely a male. Hope this helps out some. Best of luck!


----------



## piglett

realsis said:


> Silkies are pretty hard to sex but after three cockerels I'm thinking by three months you can pretty well tell unless they are very high quality show chickens then it takes even longer. Female silkies have a very large perfectly round crest on there head . Males have more of a swept back crest. Males can be round too like in the case of my last cockerel, however if you look carefully from the side you will notice that the hair sweeps back a bit. Females do not do this. My male had no comb or waddles yet at almost 4 months! He had a round crest, but ever so slightly it was swooped back from side view is really the best to see this. Also in my experience the cockerel when young will be more friendly toward humans. All my silkie cockerels we're like that. As they age then it will change. But the cockerels trend to be more loving at first. Hens catch up and are more loving a bit later but tend to be shy at first. cockerels are often bolder keeping watch. They tend to be less fearful however I had a cockerel that would run and hide! Basically look at the head and head feathering. There IS a difference. Cockerels will also get streamers but they won't come till later. Two months is too early to tell. Wait till 3 or 4 months then look at the head.if it's swept back especially from side view it's likely a male. Hope this helps out some. Best of luck!


 out of the 8 youngeters i had 1 took sick & died
3 were clearly roos so i sent them on their way
3 more were clearly hens so i added them in with my stud rooster George
i added them 1 at a time & as i did George would mount them & they would then run to the corner. then there is the maybe silkie
George did mount it but it's big like the young roos were....just not sure about that last one. i'll have to find some time & post some pics of the odd ball silkie.

piglett


----------



## kaufranc

NSWSNYDER said:


> Hi all! I'm new to silkies and am not sure about this little one. She/he is 8 weeks old.


I would say boy. My Archie looked just like him.









Piglett , good to see / hear you again!


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> I would say boy. My Archie looked just like him.
> 
> View attachment 5293
> 
> 
> Piglett , good to see / hear you again!


Georges baby is starting to get big


----------



## kaufranc

Piglett, how about an update pic please?!


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> Piglett, how about an update pic please?!


i'll have to get a pic of the little one for ya

piglett


----------

